# A Medical Alert To Senior Citizens



## SifuPhil (Nov 28, 2012)

http://philstivus.com/test/seniormedicalalert-2.jpeg


----------



## Elzee (Nov 29, 2012)

Someone just has waaaay tooo much time on their hands.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 29, 2012)

Elzee said:


> Someone just has waaaay tooo much time on their hands.



I was waiting for an email, so it was either do the infographic or get all shredded and bloody playing with the cat, and I NEED my hands to make my living. 

ETA: And thank you to the Mods/Admin for making the graphic work - I still don't seem to have the hang of it, even after all these posts.


----------

